# Beall buffing system



## tomwilson74 (Jul 28, 2018)

Anyone use this system? I’ve been thinking about buying one. Where did you get the motor for it? I would like to use it on my lathe. I saw a set up on a lathe that holds all three wheels.


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2018)

That's the system that I have, there's a mandrel that runs through all 3 wheels mounted on the lathe. People have said it's a great system, I still haven't used mine yet......

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a cheap knock off on my lathe. Work great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2018)

I’ve got the three wheel version and it’s great for small to medium sized things. For bigger bowls and forms, the separate devices for each wheel are handy.

If you buy the tap for your spindle, you can make your own mandrels for each wheel.

Overall, I really like their buffing wheels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Have the 3 wheel set up on a Harbor Freight bench top lathe, more or less dedicated to buffing. Available at Penn State Industries. One end is MT2 taper, other had a divot in the shaft for live center in your tailstock. Works great on smaller projects!! Love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Penn State - Lathe Buffing System - Comes with everything pictured, compounds and wax last forever if you only load your wheel when it needs it, rather than load it every time you use it. Keep your eye on Craigslist, find a steal on a second lathe, doesn't have to be anything fancy. Dedicate it to your buffing system. Saves a lot of time mounting and unmounting the buffing system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 29, 2018)

I have my Beall buffing system connected to an old Sears lathe motor and head stock. It was a tube lathe and I cut the tube off. Works great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrude (Aug 2, 2018)

I've been using the 3 wheel system several years now. I actually dedicated a mini lathe to it. As already noted I don't recommend it for large turnings especially not bowls. Great system and I also am partial to the Beal wheels


----------



## tomwilson74 (Aug 3, 2018)

Got to try it out yesterday. I love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 3, 2018)

Does work really nice. Just try and hold your piece so it can't escape while buffing. You will launch a few finished items across the shop! After they bounce off your lathe, the work bench, the wall, and whatever else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rhossack (Aug 5, 2018)

I use a tried and true scottish method for polishing.

I went to HF and bought a three pack of different cotton buffing wheels. I was going to mount them on a piece of all-thread and just looked at it awhile and decided I didn't want to have a dedicated setup I'd have to switch out on the lathe.

Now I use the hand-method. The cotton wheels are held in my hand and the turning is still mounted on the lathe. I just put pressure of the cotton wheel against the
turning and polish away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

